# Chinchillas for rehoming.



## Cleo Roberts (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi there My name is Cleo. I've recently been giving two chinchillas from a friend of mine but I've recently started a new job as a carer and haven't really got the time for them anymore, so I'm looking to rehome them. There both males, I'm not sure on there age. Can anyone help me please.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Where abouts are you based? Try posting a pic, details and a price to ensure some weirdo doesn't try to purchase them. East Midlands Chinchilla Rescue is a possibility.


----------



## Cleo Roberts (Jun 28, 2018)

Tiggers said:


> Where abouts are you based? Try posting a pic, details and a price to ensure some weirdo doesn't try to purchase them. East Midlands Chinchilla Rescue is a possibility.


I'm based in Ellesmere Port. I want them to go to a nice home and to someone who will take good care of them. Thank you for getting back to me I will post some pictures up tonight once I'm home from work. Thanks again, Cleo.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Cleo, it's against forum rules to offer animals for sale. If you would like someone to adopt them there are small animal rescues and I could move this thread to the 'small animals for adoption thread, and edit the thread title to 'rehoming 'instead of for sale'.


----------



## Cleo Roberts (Jun 28, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> Hi Cleo, it's against forum rules to offer animals for sale. If you would like someone to adopt them there are small animal rescues and I could move this thread to the 'small animals for adoption thread, and edit the thread title to 'rehoming 'instead of for sale'.


I do apologise I'm not sure how this website works. I was advised by my local pet shop to put them on a website like this, so I thought I would give it a go. If you could move this thread for me please that would be great, thank you


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Cleo Roberts said:


> I do apologise I'm not sure how this website works. I was advised by my local pet shop to put them on a website like this, so I thought I would give it a go. If you could move this thread for me please that would be great, thank you


I've moved it for you but would really recommend that you contact a local small animal rescue. You can Google it or your vet should have details.
Please don't sell them through Gumtree, local ads or Pet shops, there's no knowing where they would end up.


----------

